# Weighing scales for small snakes and lizards?



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello, Can anyone recomend weighing scales for lizards and small snakes? I found this on ebay, would it be any good?
KITCHEN WEIGHING SCALES ELECTRONIC KITCHENCRAFT on eBay, also Scales, Kitchen Accessories, Kitchen, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-08 18:30:41 GMT)


Thanks John


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

They are expensive, i got mine from Homebargains for £7.50.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

these look ok 
Mini Electronic Balance Weight Scale/Scales 0.1g-1000g on eBay, also Scales, Test Measurement Equipment, Electrical Test Equipment, Business, Office Industrial (end time 20-Mar-08 15:30:00 GMT)


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I think someone posted the other day that Lidl are selling digital scales for £7.


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

Dork Knight said:


> I think someone posted the other day that Lidl are selling digital scales for £7.


yes i was in lidl yesterday and they have them for £6.99


----------

